# Adoption Process Complications



## pyjamaviking (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm adopting a cat called Roxy. I was so excited, they rang me on Feb 25th and arranged a meeting for the 4th March and said I could bring her home that day. It ended up being cancelled because Roxy had some issues with her microchip. That got sorted, although it took over a week, and now they need proof of a rabies vaccination because she came from outside the UK, originally. She's still with her owner, who has had a week to provide the evidence, and hasn't. Also, the charity now can't contact the owner. I'm stuck in limbo, disappointed and sad. I was all excited to get her and now it's the 16th and I still don't have her. I'm aware I might never have her now, and I know there are other cats, but it's just left me really down. 

Does anyone have any advice? Anyone else been through something similar?


----------



## Khadsell (Dec 12, 2017)

How frustrating! I'm so sorry you are having such a hard time. I can't be of much help, our kitty was abandoned in our backyard so I've actually never formally adopted. But there was some question over whether we were taking her or another neighbor would and I remember almost panic worrying that the neighbor would want to take her in. I understand how dismayed you must feel, even if there are other cats this one still got right in your heart. Good luck, I really hope you can get her soon! 


(P.S. Your Yin-Yang kitty avatar is absolutely amazing!)


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

How frustrating. Every adoption center is different, and laws in the UK are unfamiliar to me, so I can't offer advice but at least you have my well-wishes.I went through a similar event: 2 years ago I felt that Freyja and I needed another feline friend. I pored through the bios at the adoption website and fell in love with a Tortie with a clubbed front foot who was said to have a beautiful personality. While I was getting approval from my landlord for a second cat, the shelter had an adoption special with reduced rates and she was adopted by another family. I was heartbroken at first. I got through the heartbreak by focusing on how happy she must be with her new family (and how much happiness she must be bringing them) and how wonderful that the shelter was able to find so many homes for so many cats. Eventually I found Ziggy who is a fabulous little lover. I know its different from your own story, but somehow it felt that my story might help your sadness. Best of luck to you.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm not sure what the dangers would be of vaccinating an already-vaccinated kitty. Could they run a rabies titer (antibody test) and accept that in lieu of a vaccination?


----------



## pyjamaviking (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I'm still feeling really down. I tried enquiring about other cats from a different charity but both times the cat was reserved by someone else first. I guess I just have to keep an eye on my phone and the cat websites. There's bound to be a kitty for me. 

spirite - The thing is the cat lives with her owners. She's being rehomed because they're moving abroad. And the owner needs to provide proof of rabies before we can go ahead with rehoming. They know she's had it, or she wouldn't be able to come into the country, but they need the paperwork. And the owner isn't answering their attempts to contact them. So I don't know if they've decided to keep their cat or what.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Not sure if this is a possibility, but do any of your shelters take volunteers? Being able to spend time with kitties and helping them socialize and play is helpful and might be therapeutic.


----------



## pyjamaviking (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm not able to volunteer at the moment, though I would dearly love to. 

I enquired about another cat (cat number four!), and visited her yesterday. I had my home check this morning, and passed it! So I am picking up my new cat on Saturday. Her name's Kissy. She's a tortie. It's all off with Roxy.


----------



## Davis_Thomson (Mar 13, 2018)

I'd just wait another week and see what happens. Maybe the owner had second thoughts? The brightside of the story is that at least the kitty has a home!


----------

